# what do you see???



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

working on my wife's cabinets. picked up this interesting piece of wood....


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

All I see is a knot in a piece of wood. But I'm blind in one eye and can't see out of the other one. Please inlighten us.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

I know what I see but only my psychiatrist knows what it means! LOL


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

a pupil?


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

I zoomed in too close on this pic. Back away from your monitor.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Is that Simba, or Leo???

Rick


----------



## Transport22 (Dec 2, 2004)

An alien or a mask?


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

It was the last thing you saw before she hit you upside your head?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

if you at your monitor from a side few you see what appears to be the face of jesus if it was my piece of wood sell it on ebay


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

sorry forgot the word look after you


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

It you look real close, you see microscopic wood lice! Proof after all there is life on Earth!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

The eye of a shark


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Wood-eye Wood-eye


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

I see it now!!!!!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

You Are The Winner , Big Flat!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

I see it


----------

